# Really Stupid Question



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I know this is a really stupid question, and I feel silly asking, but can anyone give me any pointers on how to get a small dog to down? Elizabeth just did it. I didn't have to prompt or anything, it was like she just knew what I was asking, but Isabelle is clueless. I have always taught my dogs the basics such as sit, down, stay, come ect. because it makes it easier in situations where I need them to obey or be quiet, but I just don't know how to get a little one to down.

With greyhounds its no problem, I put the treat near the ground and they have to lay to get it, but Isabelle doesn't have to lay down to get it. I don't want to force her down, I believe that is detrimental to her training. Down should be fun and something she wants to do when I say it, but goodness... I tried for thirty minutes to figure out how to get her to down and I'm out of ideas.:w00t:

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sit on the ground with your knees bent and have her crawl under them for a treat and tell her "down". After a few times start lowering your knees until she is on the ground. Then slightly lift your legs off of her...treat!! Worked for Ollie!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

There are probably many more qualified than me. But I will try to describe how I taught Frank to 'down.' He was also clueless. For me, it worked best if I did this on a table. I would get him into a sit first. Then, using a treat I would say the command 'down' as I was bringing the treat down past his nose, causing him to follow with his head. If you use the table, you can bring the treat lower than you could on the floor. That was how he finally would put his front paws down. Hope that made sense. Repeat 900 times....LOL.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Thank you guys! :chili: I'm going to try both of these methods. It may take us 900 times, but we'll keep trying. She learned sit pretty quickly, but the down was kicking my butt! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i did what pam did - but i also have a book called training small dogs - that helped - though.. as much as we practice - the only commands Atticus and Grace really know are "potty" and UP - now when I say up.. this is actually when they are going to be picked up and they prepare for it by turning their backs to me and sitting. - best 2 things I ever taught them! Good Luck.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH and there are NO STUPID QUESTIONS!! seriously - there aren't - if you don't know ASK!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I taught Bailey to "down" on his changing table so I could do his topknot. I gave him a Cheerio when he did it and he's a quick study thankfully.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I had to use Donna's technique for Ella. To crawl under my knees for the treat, she HAD to get on her stomach. Worked great.


----------

